# River Finds part 2



## JerryN (Sep 19, 2021)

Later in the year I found these




Greys Harbor Dairy (WA) creamer 
unkown milk bottle embossed P rising on the bottom
Fratelli Branca Milano Italian Bitters 1880-1900
2 hobbleskirt coca cola bottles Sacramento CA 1941 & 1942
Nehi 1951 Owens Illinois Oakland CA
2 Saki-bin bottles
2 Tiger Whiskey ceramics — both broken
early 20th century flask
Oyster Sauce bottle, Lee Kum Kee Macau 1920-1937
and the 1850s open pontil medicine bottle that I posted elsewhere


----------



## Slabbing N Cabbing (Sep 19, 2021)

What’s the blue insulator-looking piece on the bottom left?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 20, 2021)

JerryN said:


> Later in the year I found theseView attachment 229905
> 
> Greys Harbor Dairy (WA) creamer
> unkown milk bottle embossed P rising on the bottom
> ...


Love the bitters.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## JerryN (Sep 20, 2021)

Slabbing N Cabbing said:


> What’s the blue insulator-looking piece on the bottom left?


that's it, a small blue insulator


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 20, 2021)

JerryN said:


> that's it, a small blue insulator


I don't recognize the insulator, looks like a fairly early one.  Could be a pretty good find.  Is it threaded or threadless?


----------



## HouTxSoda (Sep 24, 2021)

Can you post a picture of just the Nehi bottle please?


----------



## JerryN (Sep 25, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> I don't recognize the insulator, looks like a fairly early one.  Could be a pretty good find.  Is it threaded or threadless?


It is 3 3/4" high, has a seem running through it, threaded, embossed 1 on the top and N. BROOKFELT on the neck.


----------



## JerryN (Sep 25, 2021)

HouTxSoda said:


> Can you post a picture of just the Nehi bottle please?


On the base it says DESIGN PAT D 1928 Then Duraglas. The Owens Illinois is 20 mark 51. 20 was their Oakland Plant in 1951. It is just shy of 10"


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 25, 2021)

JerryN said:


> It is 3 3/4" high, has a seem running through it, threaded, embossed 1 on the top and N. BROOKFELT on the neck.


Are you sure it's not Brookfield?  Never heard of Brookfelt.  If it is a Brookfield then it's probably a lot more common than I thought, must be an early one because it doesn't look like the ones I'm familiar with.


----------



## JerryN (Sep 26, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> Are you sure it's not Brookfield?  Never heard of Brookfelt.  If it is a Brookfield then it's probably a lot more common than I thought, must be an early one because it doesn't look like the ones I'm familiar with.


likely Brookfield, the letters are a bit worn


----------



## Sonofabottleman (Sep 26, 2021)

Insulators have a ton of error variations. Not quite as many as Ball jars (makes me think they did it on purpose), but look closely you may have a Brookfield error! Not worth a lot but something cool anyway.


----------

